# New target? Cutting hockey pucks?



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone try this? I live behind a hockey rink so in the spring I have a surplus of hockey pucks that have flown into my yard.

I figure they take a beating from hockey sticks, why can't they take a beating from ammo?

I think a full thickness puck will just end up rebounding the ammo, but maybe a 1/4" slice if it?

Anyone try this? I am going to see about slicing one this week sometime and spray paint it red or something.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know anything about hockey pucks but, I love to use hot pink duct tape on my targets. It works great for me.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm betting a thinly sliced puck will work great, kinda like the self-healing targets that Rayshot was selling.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you can slice them to a 1/4 " it will help prevent bounce backs.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

treefork said:


> If you can slice them to a 1/4 " it will help prevent bounce backs.


Maybe a spinner!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > If you can slice them to a 1/4 " it will help prevent bounce backs.
> ...


I attach some disks to a piece of rubber tubing and they bounce around when hit.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If they are hung loose in the catchbox they wont bounce back. I would just shoot at them whole. I like this idea.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Can't you go to jail in Canada for defacing a hockey puck? Is that... some sort of treason? In Canada?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> Can't you go to jail in Canada for defacing a hockey puck? Is that... some sort of treason? In Canada?


If you knew the amount of pucks that get hammered, we'd all be in jail


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

After You Cut Them Thin You Could Cut Rings Out To Make Them Into A Leon13 Style Pop-Out Target.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Definitely slice those things thin and be careful of the bounce-backs!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Shooting one full size and weight even if hung loosely could cause ammo to bounce right back at you



NaturalFork said:


> If they are hung loose in the catchbox they wont bounce back. I would just shoot at them whole. I like this idea.


Don't forget your safety glasses if try this out I'm assuming a puck being dense rubber and quite heavy five ounces or so,ammo may not bounce back but the potential is there especially using light ammo like 9.5mm even if hung loosely,I had this happen using a solid plastic disc similar to a puck ammo bounced around the room what seemed like forever luckily missing windows/glassware and TV screens.be careful out there.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

No offense or anything, but this is pretty stereotypically Canadian.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> No offense or anything, but this is pretty stereotypically Canadian.


Duh, I am not denying it, in fact celebrate it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > No offense or anything, but this is pretty stereotypically Canadian.
> ...



View attachment 59806


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

OK. A hockey player with both upper front center teeth still in place. I guess it was theoretically bound to happen someday, eh...


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Where'd you get such a good photo of Metro??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JonM said:


> Where'd you get such a good photo of Metro??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Normally, during off season, I have much less of a beard.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, enough of this gibber jabber&#8230;.I want to see a cut up hockey puck being videoed as it is worked over by hits from slingshot ammo.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> Ok, enough of this gibber jabber&#8230;.I want to see a cut up hockey puck being videoed as it is worked over by hits from slingshot ammo.


I'm hoping someone shows how to cut one....that would make cheap targets


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I could show you how to cut one.

Oh, wait, I thought you meant something else.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Ok, enough of this gibber jabber&#8230;.I want to see a cut up hockey puck being videoed as it is worked over by hits from slingshot ammo.


No video but here is a pic of it after being hit about half a dozen times. Not confident with my shooting to get it on video it's yet  notice the indentations but no sign of a problematic implosion.











GrayWolf said:


> I'm hoping someone shows how to cut one....that would make cheap targets


I actually just used a wood saw with some wd-40 every once and a while to smooth out the action. Cut a few stokes, rotate in the vice and cut till it frees itself. We used to cut them with wood saws to make door stops/wall protectors at the locker rooms.









The drill two holes so it stays upright when hit.









The only downside is that it's black, maybe a hit of red spray paint will help with that.











Beanflip said:


> I could show you how to cut one.
> 
> Oh, wait, I thought you meant something else.


Pull my finger and I'll show you how I cut one.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> I could show you how to cut one.
> 
> Oh, wait, I thought you meant something else.


You do the cutting...Treefork will light the match....fireworks for everyone!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Metro...use red (or whatever color you like) duct tape. It doesn't peel off like paint and might help with any bounce backs.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Metro...use red (or whatever color you like) duct tape. It doesn't peel off like paint and might help with any bounce backs.
> 
> Todd


It has a nice KERsmack when it hits, duct tape is a great idea. I'll slap some on and maybe get one mounted on a stick for outdoor shooting.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Eric, actually this does not count as a true MGG experiment because the puck is missing a particular logo. How do we really know that is your hand or your puck? 

Darren


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mister Magpie said:


> Eric, actually this does not count as a true MGG experiment because the puck is missing a particular logo. How do we really know that is your hand or your puck?
> 
> Darren


Maybe i'll throw on one of my new patches..but something about shooting my logo doesn't seem right....like hurting the soul or something


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Screw some eyelets into a puck and use it as a slingshot.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> Screw some eyelets into a puck and use it as a slingshot.


Done. Just for you.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > Screw some eyelets into a puck and use it as a slingshot.
> ...


Dude.....that's pucking awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Do Like The Test Results Very Much. Are Different Colored Hockey Pucks Available For Purchase? I Will Have To Check Around At The Local Sporting Good Stores For Some Pucks. Thanks For The Great Idea!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > Screw some eyelets into a puck and use it as a slingshot.
> ...


Shape it down for a real puckshot slingshot


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I'm a little late for this convo. since it seems you've already played around with ideas. I work with furniture and every now and then a headboard comes with these thick rubber shoes to protect against dents. After I cut off the sleeve it resembled a small hockey puck. I have two smaller ones maybe 2" wide and two larger ones maybe 3" wide(they're not in front of me so I can't measure them right now) and about an inch thick. They're fun to hit and durable as can be. I get the occational bounce out but nothing with force to do more than 10 feet of rolling. Mine have a 1" hole in the middle so if I'm really dead on it just passes through with no movement. Makes the shot a little anticlimactic. I can post some pictures later.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> I don't know anything about hockey pucks but, I love to use hot pink duct tape on my targets. It works great for me.


LOL!!!!

"...hot pink duct tape...". Beanflip, that sounds pretty kinky to me!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know anything about hockey pucks but, I love to use hot pink duct tape on my targets. It works great for me.
> ...


Haha! Lol! I bought it to make hi vis blowgun darts. No kinky stuff.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok. Oddly I only have hot pink duct tape so I use that!!


----------

